# Natural Slingshot In Unknown Wood "The Piper"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!!

Here's my latest creation, a natural slingshot carved in an unknown species of wood. This very seasoned and sturdy piece was given to me by my great friend and illustrious member, Bob Fionda!!

For my surprise, as I was carving it, I discovered many unusual features on the wood which, I think, add some character to the slingshot. A strange natural hole appeared on one of the fork tips (hence the name "The Piper"). I decided to keep on working on this piece, as these "defects" didn't compromise at all the resistance of the slingshot...To tell you the truth, was one of the most hard naturals I've ever carved yet!!

Finished with linseed oil and natural beeswax, it sports a set of 2.3cm X 1.5cm X 23cm SimpleShot latex bands, with an E~Shot pouch.

Hope you guys like it!!!

Cheers ...Q

P.S.

You can click on the pictures for a better view.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Q my friend, your work gets nicer all the time!!! Awesome job! This fork has mucho character!! Way to go!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ifab25 said:


> Q my friend, your work gets nicer all the time!!! Awesome job! This fork has mucho character!! Way to go!!


Oh my friend!!!!

THANK YOU so much for your very nice feedback!! :wave:

And how are you, my friend?? Hope everything's fine there!!

I wish you a great, great 2015!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is beautiful, sir. Sincerely awesome and very well done.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

That is awesome my man keep it up


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

TSM said:


> That is beautiful, sir. Sincerely awesome and very well done.


Thank you so much, TSM!!

I'm so glad you've liked it! 

Cheers ...Q



Bell14 said:


> That is awesome my man keep it up


My friend!!

Thank you so much for your nice words!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning ergo Q!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Q&#8230;&#8230;very nice carve &#8230;&#8230;as always. Cheers, LBH2


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is a stunner! You never stop! One beauty after another!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

A great way to start 2015, admiring slingshot art created by "The Master". Thank you for sharing this beautiful creation, Master Q.

Lots of character, gorgeous grains, great craftsmanship. I love the ergo curve for a left hand hold.


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Oyaaooyy .. Natural Beauty with perfect shape. Congratulations for the design!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't know what the wood is, but I do know I like it! Nicely done, Q; that's a sling with a lot of character...


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning masterpiece as always! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Great shape!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Incredible workmanship!! A true piece of art!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Another great one by the Natural Master. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Fantastico!!!  It looks a lot like Yew wood. I have been in the wood turning world for 30 years. Many wood bowl turners will leave natural defects, and bark, to give a bowl character. This reminds me of that.  It looks awesome! So for me it is functional wood art.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So nice like CO said naturals with a little 
" special "are great and this one is really well made
Cheers


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Q my friend you are some kinda talented bud. It's like you can look into the wood and bring out what it was meant to be all along. It's hard to believe somebody can do the things you do. Congrats on a stunning beautiful shooter


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Another winner Q. That looks fantastic!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr.Q that is simply amazing very well done


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Stunning ergo Q!


My friend!!!!

I'm so glad you've liked it!!

Thanks for watching and for the nice comment!!!!

Cheers ...Q



LBH2 said:


> Hi Q&#8230;&#8230;very nice carve &#8230;&#8230;as always. Cheers, LBH2


Hi LBH2!!!!!

Hope everything's fine, my friend!!!

Thanks for your feedback!!!

Cheers ...Q



ChapmanHands said:


> That is a stunner! You never stop! One beauty after another!


I do stop ...very often, actually. That's the problem!!! LOL!!

Thank you so much for your reply!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> A great way to start 2015, admiring slingshot art created by "The Master". Thank you for sharing this beautiful creation, Master Q.
> 
> Lots of character, gorgeous grains, great craftsmanship. I love the ergo curve for a left hand hold.


Oh sir...

Your comments leave me speechless...

Thank you so much for your FRIENDSHIP and KINDNESS!!! You RULE!!!!

Best regards ...Q



Neo Catapults said:


> Oyaaooyy .. Natural Beauty with perfect shape. Congratulations for the design!


Thank you so much, my dear friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Tentacle Toast said:


> I don't know what the wood is, but I do know I like it! Nicely done, Q; that's a sling with a lot of character...


I wish I could know the species either.

But I can't seem to reach Bob...A friend of mine told me it could be Yew.

Thanks a lot for your feedback, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



carboncopy said:


> Stunning masterpiece as always! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Great shape!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!!

Cheers ...Q



tradspirit said:


> Incredible workmanship!! A true piece of art!


Oh sir...You're too much!

Thank you for your nice feedback!!!!

Best regards!!

Q



rockslinger said:


> Another great one by the Natural Master. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


How are you Master???

HAPPY 2015, my wishes to you and the family!!

And thank you so much for your awesome comment!!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Fantastico!!!  It looks a lot like Yew wood. I have been in the wood turning world for 30 years. Many wood bowl turners will leave natural defects, and bark, to give a bowl character. This reminds me of that.  It looks awesome! So for me it is functional wood art.


Dear sir!!

Your feedback is very appreciated!! What an honour, from a MASTER craftsman!!

This next week will be tested. I hope the functional part will be covered!!

My best regards to you, my friend!!!

Q



leon13 said:


> So nice like CO said naturals with a little
> " special "are great and this one is really well made
> Cheers


Thank you so much Leon!!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Auf Wiedersehen!!!!

Q



DougDynasty said:


> Q my friend you are some kinda talented bud. It's like you can look into the wood and bring out what it was meant to be all along. It's hard to believe somebody can do the things you do. Congrats on a stunning beautiful shooter


Sir, you exaggerate!!!

But THANK YOU so much anyway!!! LOL!!! You're very kind!!

Hope everything's fine with the family!!

Cheers ...Q



quarterinmynose said:


> Another winner Q. That looks fantastic!


Thanks a lot QIMN!!!!!

I'm so glad you've watched it, my friend!!

Best regards!!

Q



bigron said:


> Mr.Q that is simply amazing very well done


Thank you so much!!!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One of your greatest, Mr. Q! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> One of your greatest, Mr. Q! :bowdown:


My dear, dear friend!!!!! 

How are you, sir?? I'm so glad to see you here, watching from time to time these works of ours!!

Hope everything's fine!!

And MANY THANKS for such a rewarding comment!!!!

My best regards!!!

Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

breathless!

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

jazz said:


> breathless!
> 
> jazz


...oh my!!!

THANK YOU so much, my friend!!!! 

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

You are working at a high level, this soul you took my Master.

A big hug! "5 Q"

:king: ..... Alf


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> You are working at a high level, this soul you took my Master.
> 
> A big hug! "5 Q"
> 
> :king: ..... Alf


Muchas Gracias, amigo Alf!!!

Muy honrado con tu comento!! :wave:

Espero que haigas recuperado de tu herida en la mano.

Sigue "postando" tu maravillosas obras!!

Un abrazo ...Q


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I love it! that's one of the most beautiful naturals, well, ever! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

PeterW said:


> I love it! that's one of the most beautiful naturals, well, ever! Keep up the good work!


My dear friend!!!!

THANK YOU very much for such a rewarding reply!! :wave:

Best regards... Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Espléndido y hermoso trabajo como nos tienes acostumbrados mi estimado amigo Alcornoque. Osea, una chulada más amigo.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Espléndido y hermoso trabajo como nos tienes acostumbrados mi estimado amigo Alcornoque. Osea, una chulada más amigo.


Muchas Gracias, hermano resortero!!!!

I'm so glad you've liked it, Master Chepo!!

Thank you so much for your always important feedback!!!!

Hope everything's fine. Un abrazo fuerte hasta Mexico!! 

Q


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I love it


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sharker said:


> I love it


Oh my friend!!!!

THANK YOU very much for your praise!!! I'm so glad you've liked it!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Demax (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Quercusuber I think this beauty came from a juniper tree


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice workmasnhip! I love the wood patterns!


----------

